# 2 yr. Apprentice with 4,000+ hours moving (back) to cali



## Luuke (May 29, 2015)

Hello, my name is Luke.

I've been an apprentice electrician now for two years. I started off in Michigan and then moved to California after a year. Just recently after living in California for about a year I moved to Texas to be with family for the summer. I worked as an electrician in California for that year as well. I started working for a electrical company here in Texas a few weeks ago.
What I'm trying to get at is when I move back to Cali what do I do?
Do I go get a trainee card or get an apprenticeship? They sound pretty similar but I know one if them guarantees you working minimum wage which I know I would be above concidering my experience.
I also realize this is a little tricky to do. In order to get any kind of card you have to be accepted into a program and have a job. How do you get a job without the card? This stuff is starting to seem a lot like internships. (Need experience to get the internship but no one will give you experience because you don't have the experience lol).
Could someone shed some light in options I would have?
I've also heard that you can just get your hours and take the state test as soon as you have your hours. Is this true?
Should I be applying to programs right now? I'll be moving in September. I'll either be living in San Diego or LA area.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

If you're coming to Los Angeles you should apply to Ibew Local 11. Its a 5 year union apprenticeship.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

What apprenticeship program are you in right now? What you need to do is to stay put long enough to finish your apprenticeship, so when you turn out, you can travel wherever you want to. (with exceptions) (reciprocity limitations)


----------



## Luuke (May 29, 2015)

Is it still 5 yrs. If I have half of it done? I would very much like to get into a local. How fast do people get in? Will my hours count?




M.A.R said:


> If you're coming to Los Angeles you should apply to Ibew Local 11. Its a 5 year union apprenticeship.


----------



## Luuke (May 29, 2015)

joebanana said:


> What apprenticeship program are you in right now? What you need to do is to stay put long enough to finish your apprenticeship, so when you turn out, you can travel wherever you want to. (with exceptions) (reciprocity limitations)



Texas does not require you to go to school. Here you just get your hours then take the test when you can.
Once I get to Cali that will be my permanent place. I thought it doesn't matter where you acrew your hours they all transfer if you can have them verified? Do you have to start over when you move to a new state? Do your hours follow you?


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Luuke said:


> Texas does not require you to go to school. Here you just get your hours then take the test when you can.
> Once I get to Cali that will be my permanent place. I thought it doesn't matter where you acrew your hours they all transfer if you can have them verified? Do you have to start over when you move to a new state? Do your hours follow you?


In Cali. you have to be registered with the state as an apprentice, or "trainee". Your hours may count, depends on the local. Mostly they're looking for decades worth of experience for advanced placement in the apprenticeship program. You need 8,000 (documented) hours, and a completed apprenticeship to sit for the state exam. :thumbsup:


----------

